# Breeding too slow???



## PRNx_MJ (Oct 2, 2020)

I have this pair who is breeding for almost 4 days since they were introduced in a tank.

Female is full of eggs and is showing vertical stripes up until now. Male still flaring and chases on the female. Some fins are nipped but minimal.

However, upon looking at the bubble nest, i only found 3 eggs inside the bubble and female still full of eggs.

I feed them 3-5 pellets once a day so not to distract them and because they are not yet finished. Tank is in a secluded room with dim light during the night. All water parameters is within normal range.

1. Is it okay for this breeding to take long?
2. Is it okay not to remove female betta if those 3 eggs would hatch already?
3. Do i still wait until female have no eggs already?
4. What should i do?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm not sure, but is there something here that might help;








Breeding Bettas - Conditioning and Spawning


Now lets set up your tank! Watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vUqYf5fThk Conditioning your pair: · Keep your pair in the high 70s during conditioning. I’ve found these to be the best temperatures for them and will help when they are introduced into a warmer spawning tank...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## PRNx_MJ (Oct 2, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> I'm not sure, but is there something here that might help;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both no signs of disease and is lively.
Both 1 month conditioned with live foods only (Brine shrimp, Mosquito larvae and Daphnia). All self cultured.
7.5 gallon wide tank with 1 Indian almond leaves and water lettuce. Waste cleaned every 2 days.
Water dechlorinated and clarified.

Water Parameters:
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 15 ppm
pH - 6.9
Temp - 25.5c (Maintaned)

Tank in a secluded room. (Unused storage room)
Dim light during night. (6pm-9pm)
PS: My 3rd Betta Breeding. This pair is a HMPK. First 2 pairs were successful with the same conditions and parameters.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I suggest you consider this attempt a failure and separate for now to try again after 5-7 days. 

Some females will still remain fat after spawning, especially if fed during the whole process. If there are eggs in the nest, it suggests that they ate the rest of the eggs. 

If the spawning were incomplete, by now she should have released unfertilized eggs. IME, once a female is ready to release eggs, she will do so regardless of male's readiness. Delayed egg laying is, IMO, actually a new clump of eggs (they can lay eggs every 3 days - if the pair weren't removed).


----------



## PRNx_MJ (Oct 2, 2020)

indjo said:


> I suggest you consider this attempt a failure and separate for now to try again after 5-7 days.
> 
> Some females will still remain fat after spawning, especially if fed during the whole process. If there are eggs in the nest, it suggests that they ate the rest of the eggs.
> 
> If the spawning were incomplete, by now she should have released unfertilized eggs. IME, once a female is ready to release eggs, she will do so regardless of male's readiness. Delayed egg laying is, IMO, actually a new clump of eggs (they can lay eggs every 3 days - if the pair weren't removed).


Thank you. I already separated them. Will wait and see if the remaining 3 eggs are a successful hatch. Still, the male is guarding them.


----------

